# Free medicines for many pensioners in the comunidad Valenciana



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Free medicines for many pensioners / Medicamientos gratis para muchos pensionistas | José Chulvi



> From yesterday, pensioners with an annual income of less than 18,000€ won’t have to pay for medicines.
> Despite the huge debt generated by the previous government of the Generalitat this important and necessary measure has been taken to improve lives.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Free medicines for many pensioners / Medicamientos gratis para muchos pensionistas | José Chulvi




I'm curious, would this also be available to US pensioners in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It applies to any state pensioner in the Comunidad Valenciana who has a SIP card & an income under 18,000€ a year, as far as I understand it, apart from those who have one by way of the _convenio especial, _since they have to pay full price for meds

So I'd say not, unless they are in receipt of a state pension from Spain


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> It applies to any state pensioner in the Comunidad Valenciana who has a SIP card & an income under 18,000€ a year, as far as I understand it, apart from those who have one by way of the _convenio especial, _since they have to pay full price for meds
> 
> So I'd say not, unless they are in receipt of a state pension from Spain


Thank you for the clarification.
With meds being less expensive in Spain , full price is still a bargain compared to the US.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Expatgal, I have discovered that it does not apply to US citizens living here as expats. Our government just seems to want our absentee votes but does nothing for us except send us our earned SS checks. There is currently NO activity towards passing a Medicare Portability act that would more than cover us here as well as reimburse the Spanish government at a higher rate than they currently receive from others. Makes sense to me to do some kind of treaty but who am I?


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Expatgal, I have discovered that it does not apply to US citizens living here as expats. Our government just seems to want our absentee votes but does nothing for us except send us our earned SS checks. There is currently NO activity towards passing a Medicare Portability act that would more than cover us here as well as reimburse the Spanish government at a higher rate than they currently receive from others. Makes sense to me to do some kind of treaty but who am I?


Elyles, I agree with you, it's one reason I'm here in Germany. 
My sister has RA and she would like to move to Spain, the medical is the one issue as it is with so many. She can pay for private med insurance and meds for one year. 
As most of us from the states know, health insurance and rx, medicine insurance is in the back pockets of all our politicians. 

If she moves to Spain, I'll leave Germany and join her. I have no pre-existing health issues, knock on wood. Still, we're both 65 and life happens.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Expat gal, old hippies? I turn 65 this year myself. My wife is a German citizen by birthright but I think even there we do not qualify for State health coverage?


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Expat gal, old hippies? I turn 65 this year myself. My wife is a German citizen by birthright but I think even there we do not qualify for State health coverage?


Hi Elyles, I pay for private insurance, and it hurts! Still I consider myself fortunate that I can. 

Old hippies, hahha, I rmember those days, and years, had lots of fun!

Question, how does one load a profile pic on here? I can't seem to find the instruction for it. 
Yes, old hippie...


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Go to the initial page then click on your silhouette where the photo is supposed to be and it asks if you want to load a new avatar and from where.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Although we can well afford private healthcare, we opted for the Convenio Especial this year because of ridiculous price increases for over 65.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Go to the initial page then click on your silhouette where the photo is supposed to be and it asks if you want to load a new avatar and from where.



I did that, my pic shows up on my about my public profile. Perhaps, it needs to be approved?

Elyles, would you go to my public profile and can you see my profile pic?


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Although we can well afford private healthcare, we opted for the Convenio Especial this year because of ridiculous price increases for over 65.


My sister pays in the US, medicare, $105 pm, $20 pm for med insurance and $132.00 pm for supplement to cover what medicare doesn't (20%). Of course there is always the amount in meds which aren't covered.
I pay much more for private. 
In Spain with private for the first year, she wouldn't be covered for her R. Arthritis. Am I correct, Convenio Especial is not available in all of Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

expatgal said:


> I did that, my pic shows up on my about my public profile. Perhaps, it needs to be approved?
> 
> Elyles, would you go to my public profile and can you see my profile pic?


Off topic, but .... go to edit avatar in your profile area


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

No pic yet. The Convenio Especial is covered in a lot of places but I am not sure if it is Country-wide.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Off topic, but .... go to edit avatar in your profile area


Thanks snikpoh, I'll try again.


Got it!


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> No pic yet. The Convenio Especial is covered in a lot of places but I am not sure if it is Country-wide.



I'll google and check the forums here, pehaps there's an easy (ha!) way to find which areas it's available.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice photo


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This information on the UK Government website lists the areas where the Convenio Especial is available:-

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> This information on the UK Government website lists the areas where the Convenio Especial is available:- https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


Old article! Is also available in Aragon, where I live


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Old article! Is also available in Aragon, where I live


So find a more up to date one, and post it.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> This information on the UK Government website lists the areas where the Convenio Especial is available:-
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


Thank you Lynn for the link. I need to take Spanish lessons, quickly.
At least there are a few areas which are listed.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Nice photo


Thank you .


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Old article! Is also available in Aragon, where I live


Aragon was listed on the link, but...text not available.


----------

